# Shelby traveler grey!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2017)

Picked this Shelby up, has the light which had the original batteries in it put new ones in and it works, the tank has a Ea horn button and had the batteries in it as well, plus the original Instructions on how to put the battery in it. This color doesn't pop up to often. The serial number inder the crank starts with the letter C 99. Like to the exact year on it. It had the original tires on it goodyears but they are hard as a rock and no good. So I swapped the wheels out for now with other ones I had? Did this bike come with a rear rack? Any knowledge would be great







































View attachment 655775


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Unusual colors! I have a friend that has a boys Safety Bike in these colors. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 5, 2017)

Shawn that's why I bought it


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 5, 2017)

Awesome color combo! You're always finding cool stuff dude.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 5, 2017)

I was wondering when you were going to show this bike on here. Looking good buddy!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

That's one good looking Shelby! Bet it will clean up awesome. Joe


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2017)

So I guess the year to this Shelby is a 1939 according to this


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So I guess the year to this Shelby is a 1939 according to this View attachment 656221



Don't go by that list George. Not very accurate at all. Pretty sure she's about a '41.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't go by that list George. Not very accurate at all. Pretty sure she's about a '41.



Ok but how do you know for sure , it just seems no one really truly knows the years on these shelbys


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2017)

As far as I know, that's when this style frame came out. Pretty sure that's the year they coined the term Safety Bike too.


----------



## ADVHOG (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice Shelby! Mine is similar but black and red...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 7, 2017)

If it was a Safety Bike, shouldn't it have the Safety Bike head badge as well?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> If it was a Safety Bike, shouldn't it have the Safety Bike head badge as well?



I've been told by a Shelby expert(@slick ) that this is a lower model than the Safety Bike that sports the wire rear carrier and springer. Maybe there's a difference in badges as well? Still a super cool bike!!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 7, 2017)

The


fordmike65 said:


> I've been told by a Shelby expert(@slick ) that this is a lower model than the Safety Bike that sports the wire rear carrier and springer. Maybe there's a difference in badges as well? Still a super cool bike!!!



You can say that again..... It's very nice George. The reason I wondered was, I asked "slick" what year this bike was, and he told me he was almost certain this was a 39-40. It too has the same sticker on the seat tube. And also by the style chain ring.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

Maybe a '40? Who cares!?!? She's a real looker!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe a '40? Who cares!?!? She's a real looker!



Oh absolutely!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 8, 2017)

Picked up a Shelby this weekend too,  Peerless badged.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful!  I also would not go off of that year list.  I have a 39' Airflo and according to this chart it would be a 32'.  Mine was able to be identified by the rear hub.  My rear hub is a Morrow and has the year stamped on it.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 10, 2017)

So did a bit of research and also was told these Shelby bikes where badge safety bicycles and only made one year from what I was told, but you can see and tell the difference in the bicycle, shockease , no shockease. And by the looks of the chain rings I believe my bike is older then a 40 or 41 !


----------

